

About SEO on the same keyword, How to beat the competition? - jamesmalvi

I have a link called example.com&#x2F;javacompiler, by searching google with these key words &quot;java compiler&quot;, my site come as second . now with the same keyword , How can I be the number one and beat the compition. I have read all about content should be unique and all. But here it&#x27;s a utility. So Please help, what do I need to do to get No 1 in google.
======
paulsilver
The best place to start is to read Moz.com's Beginner's guide to SEO:
[https://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo](https://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-
seo) then see what you can apply to your situation.

Also, remember that Google tailors it's search results to what it thinks you
like to see, especially if you are logged in to your Google account when
searching, so while you might be second when you search, when another person
searches your page may not be second in the results.

